# Contact to WUSV or SV microchips



## dulls (Dec 12, 2012)

*Contact to WUSV or SV*

Hi all,

I would like to know to whom should we write regarding not receiving Microchip for our dogs in our country......Who is issuing the microchips for all countries...

Please help... Thanks in advance

Best Regards


Dulls


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

And what country would that be???


----------

